# 1800s Mount Vernon Pure Rye Whiskey Bottle



## ericsnow (Jun 27, 2012)

Found this bottle cleaning my grandfather's house.


----------



## ericsnow (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi  {Please show a picture of the bottom).  Fantastic find.  RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome, I'm here and not ignoring you, jut waiting for the embossed side. The thing is great so far, I've only seen a few with labels.


----------



## ericsnow (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2012)

What a bummer. Like at the end a movie when the hero dies anyway. I hate that! 
 The label on the front is OK and the back is so-so but I'm not sure how easy the paint will be to clean off. The crack is the killer of the hero here. It's back to a $5 bottle.
 I was going to ask how much evaporated but that point is mute.
 I'm so sad now but if you want some info only it's easily obtained. I see about a write-up later.[][][][]


----------



## ericsnow (Jun 27, 2012)

There's a long twig in the bottle. Are you mistaking that for a crack?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ericsnow
> 
> There's a long twig in the bottle. Are you mistaking that for a crack?


My eyes are brightening but what's a "twig". Just some string of glass that happened there?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 27, 2012)

There is another hero killer here. Did anybody notice the mold seam on the top of the lip?? I think this is an machine made bottle.
 [][X(][&o]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2012)

Nope, missed that but I was wondering about the base. I was off looking for C & B CO but didn't find that exactly.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 27, 2012)

Think he might mean an actual twig inside of the bottle. Or like a pine needle.


----------



## ericsnow (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah there are no cracks at all. There's a stick of some sort in there.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 27, 2012)

I see some on eBay but not one with the exact same label.


----------



## ericsnow (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I think mine is older than the ones on eBay. I read Hannis produced these bottles from 1872 to 1906. I think mine is closer to the 1872 date. 

http://www.ellenjaye.com/mountvernon.htm


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all,  It looks like that finish seam lines up witn the right hand front corner - so it might be an ABM product.  I can't quite make out all the bottom lettering - here again it would be better to show "/ ? N  ? " because the two ?s are not readable.  RED Matthres.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know the proper  format of how you want the base embossing listed but the bottom says from top to bottom 

 Only

 C & B Co

 Bottling


 Or that's what I see.


----------



## epackage (Jun 27, 2012)

1890-1900, worth about $20-25...


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 27, 2012)

I think that one is newer than 1900. The early 1900's is more square.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I feel like a moron, I totally forgot. Cook & Bernheimer. Duh!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyway, no Federal law stuff so pre end of prohibition but no earlier than 1889. My guess is in the 1910-20.
 Oh, unless the back label reads something about medicinal use, then it's at least bottled later.


----------



## epackage (Jun 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Anyway, no Federal law stuff so pre end of prohibition but no earlier than 1889. My guess is in the 1910-20.
> Oh, unless the back label reads something about medicinal use, then it's at least bottled later.


 I figured earlier because of that lip, they changed after that I think...


----------



## sandchip (Jun 28, 2012)

It's machine made, but still a really nice find.


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with Jimbo... nice find... I always liked the box shape of these bottles, I've seen these in 1 quart and 1 pint 9 ounces sizes, as well as sample size... The base on the samples are embossed (PAT'D MARCH 25, 1892) I found a tooled lip example at a migrant workers camp years ago, the camp was active c. 1907-09. JB


----------



## waskey (Jun 29, 2012)

Its a nice looking bottle, I found a cracked one while walking around the woods in Baltimore County a few years ago.


----------

